

Andrew Ng Leaves Coursera for Baidu's Deep-Learning Team (Chinese) - vonnik
http://www.pingwest.com/will-andrew-ng-join-baidu-idl/

======
sabalaba
This seems to be "reporting" from an unconfirmed rumor that was originally
posted at the link below and has been bouncing around the Chinese net for the
last 24 hours (I saw it a few hours ago).

Original source:
[http://www.marbridgeconsulting.com/marbridgedaily/2014-05-15...](http://www.marbridgeconsulting.com/marbridgedaily/2014-05-15/article/74934/rumor_baidu_hires_stanford_ai_lab_director)

------
CCs
Confirmed: [http://blog.coursera.org/post/85921942887/a-personal-
message...](http://blog.coursera.org/post/85921942887/a-personal-message-from-
co-founder-andrew-ng)

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753418).

------
eruditely
Please tell me he will still be teaching his machine learning course.

~~~
nanidin
The Coursera class is all recorded from whenever the course was first run. I'd
imagine the whole thing is automated based on the timing of the emails and
such.

------
fordccl
The future belongs to the sky empire.

